# downloadable 2012 NCCI edits



## Ash82 (May 23, 2013)

I am needing the Medicare NCCI edits for 2012. Can someone please tell me where I can go and download them please??? I went to CMS website and has a link which takes you to the website that you have to purchase the manual. I am trying to appeal the code 29874 which was billed with 29881. If anyone knows where I can find a downloadable 2012 version I would appreciate it!


----------



## mhstrauss (May 23, 2013)

steele08 said:


> I am needing the Medicare NCCI edits for 2012. Can someone please tell me where I can go and download them please??? I went to CMS website and has a link which takes you to the website that you have to purchase the manual. I am trying to appeal the code 29874 which was billed with 29881. If anyone knows where I can find a downloadable 2012 version I would appreciate it!



Here is a link to the April 2012 version...not sure if you're looking for a particular quarter.  This is just what came up towards the top of a google search.



http://www.cms.gov/Medicare/Coding/NationalCorrectCodInitEd/NCCI-Edits-April-2012-Release.html

Hope this helps!


----------

